# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Fshati Meje dhe autopsia e nje masakre.

## fattlumi

*Ne perkujtim te 11 vjetorit te masakres me te madhe ne Kosove.*

Rrefejne ata qe e pane dhe i mbijetuan.

Martin Kole Pnishi fshati Ramoc

Me 22 prill 1999 pese polic te MUP-it u vrane ne Meje rreth ores 17,00.Njeri nga te vraret ishte edhe Millutin Prashqeviqi,shef i ekipit kriminal te MUP-it ne Gjakove.Pese policet ishin ne nje veture dhe kur arriten pertej livadhit te Shyt Hasanajt u sulmuan dhe u vrane.Une isha ne shtepine time dhe u degjova te shtenat.Me pastaj nga bashkfshataret mora vesh se ishin vrare 5 polic.Pas incidentit shume fqinj erdhen ne shtepine time qe te gjejne strehim.Policia serbe ishin ne rrugen e Mejes dhe vazhdimisht gjuanin shtepine time me snajper.E qelluan dritaren e Gjeloshit,vellait tim,qe eshte prane shtepise sime.Perpak Gjeloshi shpetoi nga keto te shtena.Me kete rast une isha tek Gjeloshi bashke edhe me 40 fshatare tjere lokal dhe disa te ardhur nga Morina.Ato dite serbet i debonin shqiptaret nga shtepite e tyre ne fshatrat fqinje.Shume sish kishte ne shtepine e vellaut tim.
Tanket e UJ-se ishin te vendosura mbi kodren e Cabratit,kishin zene pozicionin aty qe 8 muaj.Rajoni ishte teresisht i okupuar nga forcat serbe.Diku rreth dates 31 korrik te vitit 1998 kur i kam numruar rreth 175 tanke dhe mjete tjera qe shkonin ne drejtim te kufirit me Shqiperine dhe fshatrave tjera te rajonit.Tri dite me voine serbet sulmuan fshatrat Nec,Smolice dhe Dobrosh.
Nga data 23 prill 1999 u larguam nga shtepia dhe u strehuam ne fshatin e afert Jahoc.Me 27 prill 1999 diku rreth ores 6 te mengjesit u ktheva bashke me gruan time ne shtepine time per ti ushqyer shtazet.Ne at moment erdhi djali im Marku.E pyeta pse erdhi.Me tha qe kishte ardhur te me ndihmonte per ti ushqyer shtazet.Diku rreth ores 7 degjova te shtena nga te gjitha anet qe as nuk dija se nga vinin.Si duket serbet kishin zene pozicionet gjate nates.U ngjita larte ne katin e dyte te shtepise dhe nga aty pashe me mijera ushtare dhe forca te policise qe e kishin rrethuar rajonin.
RReth ores 7 e 30 pashe Kole Duzhmanin me biqiklete,nje banor nga fshati  Korenice.Serbet i`a kishin drejtuar mitralozet.E ndalen para deres sime dhe e pyeten se kush ishte pronari i shtepise.Kole Duzhmani i`u pergjigj se eshte shtepia e Martin Pnishit.Ata e pyeten Kolen edhe per shtepine e vellaut tim.Dola jashte dhe e hapa deren e oborrit.Ishin dy oficere te MUP-it dhe dy paramilitar rus.Policet me pyeten se kush ishte brenda ne shtepi,iu pergjigja se familja ime ishte brenda.Me urdheruan ta marr familjes sepse me thane se do ta digjnim shtepine.Vrapova shpejt drejt shtepise sime ,gruaja ishte tek koridori i hyrjes.E mora gruan dhe e vendosa ne nje karroce.
Dy nga policet kishin grada ne kraheror,ndersa dy paramilitaret rus flisnin rusisht dhe kishin te veshura pantollona bojhiri dhe mbanin thika te medha.
Njeri nga ata me tha te hidhesha ne bunar,ne oborr.Refuzova ta beja kete.Ushtari me shqelmoi ne anen e djathte te trupit.U rrezova pertoke dhe ai me shqelmonte perseri.Biri im ishte nje meter larg meje.
Kole Duzhmani ishte ne mes te shkalleve aty dhe po shikonte.
Ruset i kerkuan djalit tim leternjohtimin,mirepo pasiqe ruset nuk dinin te lexonin shqip ia kthyen.Ne nderkohe dikush i thirri ruset ne radio lidhje dhe u tha ne serbisht nese ishte aty Gjelosh Kola.Ushtari rus i`u pergjigj se ai ishte aty.Ne te vertete Gjeloshi nuk ishte aty mirepo ruset e ngaterruan emrin e Gjelosh Duzhmanit me ate te Gjelosh Koles.
Pasiqe ushtari rus u pergjigj,personi ne anen tjeter te radios urdheroi" Unisti ga"qe do te thote"Zhduke".
Ne ate moment dy ushtaret rus dhe dy policet me lane mua ashtu te shtrire ne toke dhe e kapen Kole Duzhmanin dhe e derguan para deres se oborrit te vellaut tim.Ne nderkohe une shkova ne katin e dyte te shtepise sime dhe pashe qe kunata ime Grisha e hapi deren e oboriit.Ushtaret dhe policet e goditen me kondak te pushkes.Grisha kishte djalin e saj 12 vjeq ne dore,Kristen.Ushtaret ia vune ne fyt thiken djalt 12 vjeqar.Grisha e kapi djalin shpejt ,ushtaret prape e goditen Grishen.Ajo e mori djalin shpejt dhe u nis ne drejtim te rruges kryesore ku u bashkua me kolonen e refugjateve tjere qe tashme ishin atje.
Po qendroja prane dritares kur degjova bresheri armesh qe vinin nga oborri i vellaut tim.E dija se e vrane Kole Duzhmanin.Ne te vertete pas 19 ditesh kam shkuar ne shtepi dhe e kam gjetur kufomen e Koles te shtrire ne kuzhine.Kishte 17 plumba kudo neper trup.Isha ne shtepine time dhe nuk guxoja te dilja.Ishte ora diku rreth 9 e 30 minuta kur pashe nje kolone te madhe njerezish qe vinte nga fshati Guske dhe Kamenice.Pashe poashtu njerez qe vinin nga Juniku ne drejtim te Mejes.
Serbet kishin ngritur nje postbllok ku kryqezoheshin rruga per Mej-Orize dhe rruga kryesore Gjakove-Junik.Shtepia ime gjendet diku rreth 300 metra nga ky vend dhe une mund te shihja qarte ate qe ndodhte.Kishte forca te medha ,me autoblinda,ushtare dhe njesite paramilitare ne postbllok.E pashe se civilet detyroheshin ti hidhnin ne toke leternjoftimet e tyre.Degjoja gra dhe femije duke klithur.Burrat detyroheshin te zbrisnin nga traktoret dhe veturat.Detyroheshin te shtriheshin me fytyre pertoke dhe duar prapa kokes.Disa meshkuj u derguan ne shkolle qe gjendet ne hyrje te fshatit she i ngujuan aty.
Rreth ore 10 e 30 te gjitha forcat ,policia,ushtaret dhe paramilitaret u grumbulluan aty afer shkolles.Kur i pashe keshtu i thashe djalit tim te ikte drejt Jahocit.E mora gruan ,e terhoqa zvarre ashtu dhe shkuam ne shtepine e kumbares tim ne Jahoc.
Gjersa isha ne shtepi pashe 5 polic qe ecnin nga shkolla ne drejtim te Ures se Traves ne Jahoc,100 metra nga shtepia ime.Policia po i shtyenin 7 djem te ri te ecnin para tyre, qe keta djem nuk arrinin moshen as 25 vjeqare.Policia u ndale te kendi i ures nga ana e Mejes.I rreshtuan te rinjte,njeri polic shkoi ne mes te ures gjersa te tjeret qendronin ne anen e kundert  duke i ruajtur te rinjte.
Polici qe ishte ne mes te rruges i vrau te shtate djemte e rinj me mitraloz.Te shtate viktimat rane pertoke pashpirt.Kjo ndodhi ne oren 11,45.Mendoja se njeri nga keta viktima mund te ishte njeri nga djemte e mi.Ne oren 12 shkova per te pare te vendi i ngjarjes.I ktheva viktimat per ti pare ne mos ndonjeri nga ta mund te ishte ndonje nga bijte e mi ose djali i vellaut tim.Pashe se te afermit e mi nuk ishin ne mesin e viktimave.Nuk e njoha asnje nga viktimat.
Vrasja ndodhi me 27 prill ndersa kufomat e ketyre djemve jane marre te dielen e ardhshme ,pra me 2 maj.Pashe disa rome kur i moren kufomat dhe i ngarkuan ne nje traktor.Nderkohe pashe nje tjeter kamion qe shkonte ne Meje per te marre kufomat tjera.Kamioni vinte nga Gjakova,ishte rreth ores 8.Dy ore me vone kamioni u kthye nga Meja dhe u takua me traktorin.Bashke te dy automjetet u nisen ne drejtim te varrezave publike te Gjakoves.
Ne qershor,ne diten kur forcat e Natos c`liruan Kosoven shkova te vendi i krimit ,tek livadhi aty i Shyt Hasanajt.Aty pashe gjurme buldozeri dhe shenja qe ishin djegur kufomat.Gjurmet e kufomave te djegura ishin shume te qarta dhe keshtu mund te vleresoja se rreth 74 veta ishin djegur aty.
Njerin nga romet qe i priu ekipit qe i mori shtate kufomat aty te ura.Ai i mblodhi kufomat bashke me 3 djemte e tij.Ky bashke me romet tjere qe ishin te perfsire ne keto krime jane larguar bashke me forcat serbe per ne Mal te Zi.Ndersa une qendrova ne Jahoc deri ne fund te luftes.

----------


## fattlumi

Lizane Zef Malaj fshati Korenice
Hera e pare qe i kam pare forcat serbe ne fshatin tone ishte ne maj te vitit 1998.Me kujtohet se pese tanke te UJ-se ishin vazhdimisht te stacionuara pergjate rruges kryesore (Gjakove-Junik),ndersa forca te kembesorise ishin vendosur ne kodren mbi fshatin Korenice.Ne lagjen time shihja cdo dite grupe te ushtareve te UJ-se duke patrulluarne rrethine.Ushtaret qendronin 3 ose 4 ore dhe pastaj largoheshin.
Ne kete kohe nuk me kujtohet te kete ndodhur ndonje incident qe vlen te permendet,pra per vitin 98.
Majori i UJ-se Dragan Miqunoviqi dhe familja e tij jetonin ne kete fshat.Ishte familja e vetme serbe qe jetonte ne kete fshat.Dragani kishte dy vellezer,Predrag Miqunoviqin ,qe ishte oficer me grade te larte ne UJ dhe Aca(nofke) Miqunoviqin i cili ishte polic ne Korenice.Dragani ishte rreth 50 vjeqar,Predragu rreth 40 vjec,dhe poashtu Aca ishte rreth te 50-tave.
Gjate veres se vitit 1998 pothuaj qdo te dyten nate detyroheshim ta leshonim Korenicen bashke me fshataret tjere.Zakonisht strehoheshim ne Guske,nje fshat fqinj.
Duke filluar nga 7 apo 8 marsi i vitit 1999 burrat e fshatit rregullisht shkonin ne bjeshke gjate nates sepse situata ishte shume e tendosur dhe frigoheshim se do i`u ndodhte ndonjegje.Pas fillimit te bombardimit situata u keqesua tejmase.
Me kujtohet se ne fund te marsit 1999 Dragan Miqunoviqi kishte derguar nja djalosh 15 vjeqar nga Korenica ,qe t`ua percillte urdherat e tij fshatareve.Urdheri ishte se te gjithe meshkujt duhet te shkonin ne bjeshke ndersa grate dhe femijet te qendronin neper shtepi.Sipas urdherit te Miqunoviqit,ne grate bashke me femijet duhet ti prisnim autobuset ose kamionet qe te na merrnin dhe te na dergonin ne destinacione te panjohura.

Me 4 prill 1999 rreth ore 13,00 oficeri i MUP-it Millutin Prashqeviqi dhe shtate oficere tjere erdhen ne ne fshatin tone dhe i detyruan te gjithe njerezit ta leshonin fshatin.Poashtu edhe meshkujt e fshatit ishin te pranishem ne ate moment aty ne fshat.
Kishin ardhur te armatosur me mitralez dhe me autoblinda,gjithashtu me kujtohet se na shanin panderprere.I morem traktoret dhe u nisem per ne Meje.
Kur arritem ne Meje e takuam Aca Miqunoviqin i cili na urdheroi qe te kthehemi prape ne fshat.Pasiqe u kthyem ne shtepite tona edhe burrat vendosen te qendrojne ne fshat.Ishin teper te lodhur nga fshehja ne bjeshke.Asgje nuk ndodhi deri me 27 Prill 1999.
Me 27 prill 1999 ne oren 5 te mengjesit njesitet paramilitare serbe,MUP-i dhe ushtaret e UJ-se arriten ne fshatin tone.I pashe 35 ushtare te hujne ne oborrin e shtepise sone.Disa nga ushtaret kishin maska e disa nga ata mbanin shirita ne krahe.Pashe gjithashtu meshkuj me uniforma te kalterta qe mbanin mitralez dhe thika.Femijet tane ende ishin ne gjume,gjersa ne te rriturit tashme ishim zgjuar.I degjova disa te shtena.
Ushtaret na urdheruan te dilnim jashte shtepise,nderkohe biri im Blerimi ishte ne nevojtore aty jashte ne oborr.Ushtaret e pane Blerimin dhe e mbajten aty.Burri im doli nga shtepia.I degjova ushtaret duke bertitur se kush ishte ne shtepi me te.Burrin tim e urdheruan te na therriste te dilnim nga shtepia.Burri na thirri me ze te larte dhe ne dolem.E pashe djalin tim Blerimin qe ishte shtrire per toke dhe nje ushtar i kishte drejtuar mitralozin.Fillova te klithja dhe ushtari qe ia drejtonte armen e urdheroi
Blerimin ta kthente koken ne anen tjeter qe te mos me shikonte.
Ishin tri automjete ne oborr,njeri ishte i yni ndersa dy te tjeret ishin te dy vellezerve te mi.Ushtaret i kerkuan qelesat e automjeteve.U perpoqem t`ua shpjegonim se nuk i kishim qelesat ne at moment me vete.Pastaj na akuzuan se gjoja veturat jane te vjedhura dhe ushtaret menjehere urdheruan burrin tim dhe Arbenin qe te shtriheshin ne toke bashke me Blerimin.Ata edhe vepruan ashtu.
Njerezit qe ishin ne shtepine tjeter nuk dolen me ne.Njeri nga paramilitaret e theu deren dhe u fut ne shtepi.Pastaj pyeti se kush eshte i zoti i shtepise.Pasi Nikolla ia dha leternjoftimin paramilitarit,ai u urdherua bashke me Andrushin te dilte dhe te shtrihej ne toke.Ne,grate dhe femijet,na urdheruan ta leshonim shtepine.E lame shtepine dhe kur dolem jashte oborrit,rreth 50 metra larg shtepise degjova te shtena te shumta qe vinin nga drejtimi i shtepise.Degjova edhe klithma qe vinin nga oborri.U perpoqa te kthehesha por njeri nga policet me pengoi te kthehesha duke me drejtuar mitralozin mua.E pashe shtepine duke u djegur.Policet vazhdimisht na shanin duke mu drejtuar ne gjuhen serbe "Jebem ti mater,idi u Albaniju".
E tmerruar nga ajo qe kishte ndodhur ecnim bashke me femijet dhe grate e familjes sone ne drejtim te Gjakoves.Gjithsej ishim 30 familje nga Korenica dhe refugjate tjere nga Guska.Te nesermen rreth ores 13,00 kemi arritur piken kufitare ne Kukes.Pergjate tere rruges kemi hasur ne paramilitar serb qe na provokonin dhe na gjuanin me mitraloz per te na tmerruar.


Merita Mark Deda fshati Guske

Me 27 prill 1999 ne oren 6 e 30 ,ushtare te UJ-se erdhen ne shtepi dhe na detyruan te largoheshim nga shtepia.Fillimisht ata rrahen Bekimin ,djalin e Mark Markajt,pastaj duke bertitur dhe duke na i drejtuar armet ata moren te gjitha sendet tona te cmuara.E pashe babane tim kur i`u dha te hollat qe i kerkuan,unazen e tij dhe gjithqka qe kishte neper xhepa.
Ushtaret shtinin vazhdimisht ne ajer.Ushtaret rrahen Pashk Deden,axhen tim,me kondak te pushkes.
Neve na ndane nga meshkujt.Se bashku me pjesen tjeter te grave dhe femijeve na nxoren jashte shtepse.Ushtaret na detyronin ti ngrisnim tregishterinjte dhe te bertisnim emrin e Serbise.Duke u larguar nga rrethojat e shtepise ktheva koken dhe pashe babane tim Mark Deden,47 vjec,axhen tim Pashk Deden,42 vjec,kusheririn tim Linton Deden,16 vjec,Prend Markajn,60 vjec,djalin e Prende, Pashuk Markajn 23 vjec,dhe Petrit Merkajn 27 vjec,dhe Skender Pjetrin 27 vjec.Ata i detyruan ushtaret dhe paramilitaret te rreshtoheshin ne oborrin e perparme te shtepise.
Nuk isha me larg se 20 metra nga shtepia kur degjova bresheri te shtenash qe vinin nga oborri.Ktheva koken dhe pashe meshkujt te rene pertoke.Menjehere kuptova qe e vrane babain tim dhe te tjeret.Vazhdova te shikoja ende dhe shihja ushtaret qe ende shtienin me rafale automatikesh,mirepo tash jo ne drejtim te meshkujve pasiqe ata i kishin vrare.Te shtenat zgjaten rreth 2 minuta.
Kudo perreth kishte te shtena,shtepite digjeshin.Duke ecur ashtu dolem nga fshati.Me ne u bashkuan edhe fshatar tjere dhe te gjithe bashke formuam nje kolone.Arritem rrugen kryesore qe lidh Gjakoven,Korenicen,Ponoshecin dhe Junikun.Midis Korenices dhe Mejes ,pa arritur ne Meje,pashe aty afer 50 metra tete kufoma te mbuluara me batanije.Ushtaret i ngarkuan kufomat ne nje kamion te UJ-se dhe i tha qe te ec ne drejtim te Gjakoves.Edhe neve na thane qe te ecnim pas kamionit.
Ne kolone kishte vetem gra dhe femije.Kur po i afroheshim Mejes pashe paramilitar qe vinin drejt nesh.Ecem me shpejt per t`iu shmangur atyre.Ata ishin rreth 20 dhe mbanin kapele kaubojsh ngjyre kafe te celet,fytyrat i kishin te lyera dhe rreth kokes mbanin shirita.Kur arritem perbri Mejes ashtu duke ecur te lodhur dhe te tronditur pame edhe shume ushtare tjere te UJ-se dhe poashtu degjuam te shtena te shumta qe vinin nga ai drejtim.

----------


## fattlumi

*Zëri i fundit*

*Kur i dërguan meshkujt për ti ekzekutuar në Korenicë me 27 prill 1999 Daniel Berisha u rrëzua nën grumbullin e kufomave i plagosur.Kishte shpetuar dhe ende ishte gjalle.Mirepo kishte mbetur aty i plagosur dhe s`leviste dot.Të nesërmin vrasësit u kthyen përsëri në vendin e krimit dhe ekzekutuan zërin e fundit,qe do te deshmonte per masakren me te madhe te ndodhur ne luften e fundit ne Kosove.*

----------


## fattlumi

*Vendi ku u egzekutuan qindra shqiptare ,ku shihet edhe ngjyra e kuqe e gjakut ne bari,poashtu edhe te mbeturat e kufomave.*

----------


## fattlumi

Njerez te djegur ne shtepite e tyre,kufoma te gjetura gjithandej

----------


## fattlumi

Shkrimi i New York Times mbi ngjarjen ne Meje

New York Times


Ne mengjesin e hershem te 27 prillit ,policia speciale serbe dhe njesite paramilitare,bashke me njesite e ushtrise jugosllave ,sistematikisht bejne spastrimin etnik ne teresi te fshatrave ne mes Gjakoves dhe Junikut.Duke filluar qe nga ora 7 e mengjesit forcat serbe debojne me force banoret e Pecaj,Nivokaz,Dobrash,Sheremet,Jahoc,Ponoshec,Raca j,Ramoc,Madanaj dhe Orize.

Fshataret qene te shtyre me force te marrin rrugen pergjate Mejes,nje fshat i vogel ne periferi te Gjakoves.Forcat serbe i detyrojne dhe i ndajne nga kolona me qindra burra dhe i vendosin aty prane rruges dhe i mbajne nen tyta te armeve me duart larte dhe koken teposhte.
Refugjatet qe kane kaluar ate rruge pasditen e 27 prillit thone ti kene pare me qindra burra qe ishin ndare nga kolona.

Refugjatet,te traumatizuar filluan te hyjne ne brezin kufitar te Morines me 28 prill.Keta deshmojne per dhunen e kryer ndaj tyre,per plaqkitjet qe u jane bere nga serbet,per djegjen e shtepive te tyre dhe per ndaljen me force nga kolona te burrave si dhe pushkatimin e tyre nga forcat serbe.
Refugjate qe erdhen perbenin vetem pleq shume te vjeter,gra ,femije te cilet flasin per terrorin ne Meje.
Refugjatet deshmitare te intervistuar dy ditet ne vazhdim tregojne per masakren dhe terrorin e bere ne Meje.
" Ata i moren meshkujt nga traktori "na tha nje grua deshmitare."Ne kishim rreth 40 veta ne traktor dhe ata i moren meshkujt,12 nga traktori yne"vazhdoi gruaja rrefimin e saj.
Deshmitaret thone qe jane ndaluar meshkujt qe nga mosha edhe ner 14 vjeqe e deri mbi moshen 60 vjeqare.
Ne kete dite ne shqiperi arriten rreth 60 traktore me refugjate.Keta refugjate thone te kene pare me qundra meshkuj te vrare pergjate rruges.
Nje deshmitar tjeter thote se serbet i kane debuar me force nga shtepite e tyre ne Sheremet dhe shumica e meshkujve jane ndare nga kolona ne Meje.
Nje djalosh 19 vjeqar tregon mbi ngjarjen:" Shume njerez ishin ne kolone me traktore.Ata refugjate qe ecnin ne kembe afer traktorebve pergjate rruges disa nuk jane marre nga serbet mirepo nje shumice jane ndalur dhe marrur nga serbet.Pastaj jane ndaluar traktoret dhe serbet kane filluar ti rrahin njerezit me drunje dhe duke i thyer edhe xhamat e traktoreve.Pastaj jane ndaluar me shume se 100 meshkuj e neve na urdheruan qe te ecim drejt Shqiperise.Ne kemi lene atje me qindra meshkuj" rrefen ky djale.

Nje deshmitar tjeter i cili mundi te kaloj pa u ndaluar nga serbet aty rreth ores 1 ne Meje rrefen:" Une pashe nje grumbull te madh te burrave,kishte pleq dhe shume te rinj.Me sa pashe aty qene mbi 250 njerez te grumbulluar te ulur ne gjunj me duart e vendosura pas qafes dhe me koken teposhte pergjate rruges dhe ne afersi te nje mali diku rreth 30 metra larg nga rruga ku ne ishim ne kolone."

Nje grua tjeter deshmitare qe kishte kaluar neper Meje kah mesdita rrefen te kete pare mbi 70 meshkuj qe ishin me duar e vendosura pas qafe dhe me koke teposhte te vendosur ne nje kanal qe pershkonte pergjate rruges aty.
Nje grua tjeter deshmon ti jete marre burri nga kolona dhe pastaj te jete vendosur bashke me meshkujt tjere qe ishin ndare nga kolona aty afer rruges.Kjo grua tregon se si serbet i kishin shtyre keta meshkuj me force te bertisnin:" Rrofte Serbia ,rrofte Millosheviqi"
Te gjithe deshmitaret e Mejes tregojne se e tere rruga pergjate Mejes ishte e mbushum me polici speciale te veshur me uniforme te kaltert,disa tjere ishin me rroba kamuflazhi te gjelberta,kishte pasur shume forca serbe qe mbanin maska te zeza,disa te tjere mbanin shamija te kuqe ne koke.
Nje tjeter deshmitare thote se i ka pare ka ora 12 e mesdites rreth 15 meshkuj te vrare ne te djathte te rruges aty afer.Ajo vazhdon:" Rruga ishte e mbuluar me gjak e tera perreth".
Human Rights Watch thote qe sipas deshmive me 27 prill te jene ndaluar dhe vrare mbi 300 meshkuj.

Pese polic serb thuhet te jene vrare ne luftime me heret ne fshatin Meje me 21 prill 1999.

Te mbijetuarit e ketij rasti ne fshatin Meje tregojne se aty jane ndaluar dhe ndare meshkujt nga familjet e tyre .Keta ishin me moshe prej 18 deri 65 vjeqare,mirepo kishte pasur edhe me te rinje se sa 18 vjeq dhe gjithashtu me te vjeter.Me vone nje reporter i BBC-se thote te kete filmuar deshmine nga mbetjet e rreth 100 civileve te vrare ne Meje.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Ne vazhdim po i postoj emrat e atyre qe u vrane e masakruan ne Meje.Keta emra i kam marre nga raportet e mjekesise ligjore pasi qe mbetjet e tyre jane identifikuar nga mjeket ligjor.Shumica e eshtrave te tyre jane gjetur neper varrezat masive ne Serbi.

Ende mbesin te zhdukur 27 persona nga kjo tragjedi.

Emri dhe Mbiemri.......mosha........gjinia----------------------(male eshte mashkull,ndersa female eshte femer)





Mark Abazi (37, male)
Pashk Abazi (40, male)
Pjeter Abazi (53, male)
Bekim Ademaj (18, male)
Shemsi Ademaj (38, male)
Isuf Ademi (36, male)
Mazllum Ademi (17, male)
Liridon Ahmetaj (17, male)
Ahmet Ahmeti (54, male)
Ahmet Ahmeti (65, male)
Blerim Ahmeti (19, male)
Hysen Ahmeti (68, male)
Male Ahmeti (63, male)
Adem Aliaj (55, male)
Agron Aliaj (17, male)
Arben Aliaj (19, male)
Ali Aliaj (50, male)
Sali Aliaj (53, male)
Zenun Aliaj (44, male)
Arben Aliaj (19, male)
Ymer Avdullahu (17, male)
Avdyl Avdyli (4055, male)
Afrim Avdyli (19, male)
Bajrush Avdyli (16, male)
Hysen Avdyli (56, male)
Mehmet Avdyli (42, male)
Muhedin Avdyli (26, male)
Pajazit Avdyli (32, male)
Lavdim Bajraktari (22, male)
Ali Bajrami (55, male)
Shaban Bajrami (27, male)
Syle Bajrami (37, male)
Xhafer Bajrami (35, male)
Xhavit Bajrami (27, male)
Ali Bala (75, male)
Bajram Bala (46, male)
Mehmet Bala (42, male)
Perparim Bala (28, male)
Ragip Baliu (30, male)
Demush Bardheci (29, male)
Idriz Bardheci (25, male)
Haki Batusha (29, male)
Armend Beqaj (17, male)
Bajram Beqaj (41, male)
Bedri Beqaj (36, male)
Brahim Beqaj (28, male)
Dritan Beqaj (17, male)
Emin Beqaj (34, male)
Kujtim Beqaj (16, male)
Mentor Beqaj (19, male)
Milazim Beqaj (31, male)
Ramadan Beqaj (57, male)
Rasim Beqaj (46, male)
Tafe Beqaj (54, male)
Ymer Beqaj (50, male)
Albert Beqiraj (21, male)
Arsim Beqiraj (16, male)
Syle Beqiraj (55, male)
Tahir Beqiraj (58, male)
Ahmet Berisha (45, male)
Halil Berisha (50, male)
Avni Binaku (42, male)
Binak Binaku (34, male)
Ismail Binaku (36, male)
Ismail Binaku (36, male)
Ismet Bobi (21, male)
Fixhri Cuni (46, male)
Muharrem Cuni (67, male)
Sutki Cuni (20, male)
Istref Curri (32, male)
Izet Curri (26, male)
Linton Deda (16, male)
Mark Deda (47, male)
Martin Deda (32, male)
Pashk Deda (42, male)
Frrok Dedaj (34, male)
Gjon Dedaj (62, male)
Mikel Dedaj (37, male)
Pjeter Dedaj (64, male)
Deli Deliu (37, male)
Ali Demaj (39, male)
Agron Duzhmani (17, male)
Frane Duzhmani (23, male)
Gostin Duzhmani (35, male),
Mikel Duzhmani (32, male)
Gezim Duzhmani (25, male)
Manuel Duzhmani (20, male)
Gostin Duzhmani (35, male)
Manuel Duzhmani (20, male)
Marjan Duzhmani (31, male)
Pashk Duzhmani (34, male)
Mikel Duzhmani (32, male)
Pal Duzhmani (33, male)
Pashk Duzhmani (34, male)
Male Fazlijaj (44, male)
Shani Fazlijaj (36, male)
Haxhi Fetaj (40, male)
Lulzim Gashi (30, male)
Robert Gashi (29, male)
Brahim Gaxherri (38, male)
Hasan Gaxheri (28, male)
Xhafer Gaxheri (66, male)
Deme Gjocaj (39, male)
Ardian Gjokaj (23, male)
Asllan Golaj (41, male)
Avdi Golaj (31, male)
Idriz Golaj (56, male)
Musa Golaj (24, male)
Rame Golaj (35, male)
Rexhe Golaj (54, male)
Skender Hadergjonaj (18, male)
Faik Hajredini (43, male)
Hysni Hajredini (35, male)
Qamil Hajredini (34, male)
Elson Hasanaj (28, male)
Gjon Hasanaj (66, male)
Luan Hasanaj (17, male)
Mitër Hasanaj (56, male)
Ndue Hasanaj (60, male)
Shyt Hasanaj (45, male)
Mentor Haxha (25, male)
Afrim Haxhiu (36, male)
Avdi Haxhiu (23, male)
Florim Haxhiu (33, male)
Tahir Haxhiu (49, male)
Ardian Hoxha (16, male)
Blendian Hoxha (18, male)
Bajram Hoxha (44, male)
Blendian Hoxha (18, male)
Fadil Hoxha (39, male)
Fitim Hoxha (32, male)
Hajrullah Hoxha (27, male)
Naim Hoxha (25, male)
Naim Hoxha (25, male)
Ramiz Hoxha (42, male)
Rifat Hoxha (33, male)
Gafurr Hykosmanaj (23, male)
Binak Hyseni (17, male)
Ali Ibrahimi (37, male)
Hysni Ibrahimi (40, male)
Masar Idrizi (21, male)
Demë Islamaj (63, male)
Bajram Isufi (16, male)
Isa Isufi (19, male)
Andrush Kabashi (18, male)
Arben Kabashi (14, male)
Nikoll Kabashi (32, male)
Pjeter Kacoli (23, male)
Tom Kacoli (23, male)
Besim Kameri (29, male)
Gëzim Kameri (29, male)
Muharrem Kameri (36, male)
Rrustem Kameri (41, male)
Shpend Kameri (49, male)
Nikolle Komani (26, male)
Fran Komani (28, male)
Pashk Komani (33, male)
Mikel Kqira (37, male)
Pashk Kqira (40, male)
Luz Kqiraj (39, male)
Albert Krasniqi (19, male)
Lazer Krasniqi (39, male)
Pjeter Krasniqi (33, male)
Mark Krasniqi (24, male)
Ndue Krasniqi (33, male)
Pjeter Krasniqi (33, male)
Hasan Kuqi (37, male)
Shpend Kuqi (19, male)
Ilmi Kurpali (19, male)
Haki Kurtaj (19, male)
Isa Kurtaj (30, male)
Muhamet Kurtaj (45, male)
Sami Kurtaj (29, male)
Anton Lleshi (25, male)
Kllaudie Mala (15, female)
Kol Mala (44, male)
Monika Mala (66, female)
Blerim Malaj (15, male)
Vat Malaj (37, male)
Vilson Malaj (29, male)
Blerim Maloku (40, male)
Burim Maloku (17, male)
Petrit Maloku (22, male)
Ymer Maloku (39, male)
Besim Malushaj (32, male)
Esad Malushaj (29, male)
Shefki Malushaj (38, male)
Bekim Markaj (23, male)
Mark Markaj (65, male)
Dede Markaj (36, male)
Gezim Markaj (21, male)
Gjovalin Markaj (36, male)
Mark Markaj (65, male)
Milan Markaj (35, male)
Pashk Markaj (38, male)
Petrit Markaj (27, male)
Pren Markaj (60, male)
Sokol Markaj (63, male)
Agron Mehmeti (21, male)
Arben Mehmeti (19, male)
Gani Mehmeti (45, male)
Hysen Mehmeti (44, male)
Hysni Mehmeti (40, male)
Mehmet Mehmeti (18, male)
Muharrem Mehmeti (68, male)
Quash Mehmeti (45, male)
Rame Mehmeti (43, male)
Sami Mehmeti (20, male)
Marash Merturi (29, male)
Bajram Meta (15, male)
Ismet Miftari (22, male)
Brahim Miroci (18, male)
Fahredin Miroci (24, male)
Isuf Miroci (44, male)
Sokol Miroci (42, male)
Kole Ndrejaj (45, male)
Pashk Ndrejaj (44, male)
Nue Ndue (68, male)
Ahmet Neziri (25, male)
Naim Nimanaj (22, male)
Nrec Nrejaj (32, male)
Sokol Nuo or Ndue (45, male)
Sokol Nuza (51, male)
Shpend Osmani (71, male)
Avdyl Pajaziti (41, male),
Idriz Pajaziti (45, male)
Smajl Pajaziti (48, male)
Gani Pajaziti (37, male)
Halil Pajaziti (24, male)
Haxhi Pajaziti (15, male)
Idriz Pajaziti (45, male)
Ismet Pajaziti (30, male)
Muje Pajaziti (52, male)
Qerim Pajaziti (40, male)
Shkelzen Pajaziti (19, male)
Shpend Pajaziti (58, male)
Smajl Pajaziti (48, male)
Zenel Pajaziti (49, male)
Mark Palokaj (55, male)
Uke Pepaj (16, male)
Gasper Pjetri (23, male)
Ilirian Pjetri (24, male)
Skender Pjetri (27, male)
Ardian Prelaj (18, male)
Driton Prelaj (24, male)
Gjergj Prelaj (29, male)
Sokol Prelaj (34, male)
Sokol Prelaj (34, male)
Tome Prelaj (37, male)
Gjergj Prendi (22, male),
Mark Prendi (26, male),
Robert Prendi (24, male)
Leonard Prendi (21, male)
Mark Prendi (26, male)
Pal Prendi (49, male)
Prend Prendi (55, male)
Robert Prendi (24, male)
Sokol Prendi (37, male)
Viktor Prendi (28, male)
Hajdar Qestaj (61, male)
Adem Rama (22, male)
Bujar Rama (27, male)
Nijazi Rama (22, male)
Sadri Rama (50, male)
Sezaj Rama (36, male)
Zenun Rama (33, male)
Zeqir Rama (80, male)
Rame Ramaj (27, male)
Tahir Ramaj (70, male)
Adem Rexha (44, male)
Anton Rexha (20, male)
Avni Rexha (28, male)
Bashkim Rexha (20, male)
Iber Rexha (53, male)
Ruzhdi Rexha (25, male)
Hamza Rexhaj (62, male)
Isuf Rexhaj (27, male)
Tahir Rexhaj (19, male)
Xhevdet Rexhaj (40, male)
Bekim Rrustemi (28, male)
Dan Rrustemi (35, male)
Xhafer Rrustemi (27, male)
Iber Sadiku (40, male)
Ismet Sadiku (28, male)
Osman Sadiku (59, male)
Ramiz Sadiku (33, male)
Sadik Sadiku (57, male)
Hysni Sadriu (37, male)
Rexhep Sadriu (44, male)
Shaqir Sadriu (47, male)
Esat Sahiti (34, male)
Xhavit Salcaj (26, male)
Osman Salihaj (47, male)
Bajram Salihu (50, male)
Nimon Salihu (49, male)
Beqir Selmanaj (40, male)
Nexhat Selmanaj (16, male)
Ali Selmani (54, male)
Baki Selmani (26, male)
Burim Selmani (19, male)
Jonuz Selmani (30, male)
Sherif Selmani (66, male)
Shpend Selmani (20, male)
Ujkan Selmani (18, male)
Xheme Selmani (65, male)
Zenun Selmani (45, male)
Deme Shala (29, male)
Agim Shehu (34, male)
Ismet Shehu (30, male)
Ahmet Shehu (53, male)
Bujar Shehu (18, male)
Ismet Shehu (30, male)
Mehmet Shehu (25, male)
Rame Shehu (44, male)
Elvis Shoshi (19, male)
Naser Shoshi (25, male)
Perparim Shoshi (21, male)
Gani Smajli (41, male)
Filip Sokoli (45, male)
Gjergj Sokoli (38, male)
Kastriot Sokoli (18, male)
Kriste Sokoli (30, male)
Simon Sokoli (37, male)
Ismet Syla (48, male)
Rexhep Syla (77, male)
Bajram Sylaj (51, male)
Bajram Tahiraj (55, male)
Halil Tahiraj (34, male)
Isuf Tahiraj (63, male)
Osman Tahiraj (47, male)
Ramadan Tahiraj (37, male)
Rrustem Tahiraj (22, male)
Selman Tahiraj (47, male)
Xhevdet Tahiraj (24, male)
Uke Xhemajli (30, male)
Shpend Xhemajli (21, male)
Alban Xhemajli (19, male)
Hasan Xhemajli (64, male)
Ilija Xhemajli (23, male)
Isa Xhemajli (55, male)
Miftar Xhemajli (34, male)
Muharrem Xhemajli (26, male)
Rifat Xhemajli (19, male)
Shkelzen Xhemajli (20, male)
Shpend Xhemajli (21, male)
Xhemajl Xhemajli (46, male)
Elez Ymeri (59, male)
Gani Ymeri (41, male)
Halit Ymeri (57, male)
Hasan Ymeri (24, male)
Hysen Ymeri (male, 18)
Musa Ymeri (36, male)
Xhafer Ymeri (68, male)
Zenel Ymeri (41, male)
Bajram Zenuni (36, male)
Xhevat Zenuni (43, male)
Zenel Zenuni (42, male)
Hasan Zeqiri (56, male)
Arber Zyberi (17, male)
Gani Zyberi (30, male)
Skender Zyberi (30, male)

----------


## Bardhi

U flijuan per kete dite qe e gezojme ne sot. Drite paqin te gjithe ata, qe e dhane edhe jeten ,per vendin tone.

----------


## derjansi

me tu rrenqeth mishi, vetem kafshet i bajn kto maskara


ni sen me bani pershtypje se ne ket tregim nalt shum viktima qonkan katolik, e ktu shum musliman po thojn se ushtria serbe nuk ika pas vra katoliket.

----------


## fattlumi

Karta te identitetit te gjetura ne vendin e krimit.

----------


## fattlumi

Varrezat ne Batajnice ku jane gjetur trupat e te vrareve.

----------


## fattlumi

---------------------------------

----------


## derjansi

aaaaaaa ku ku plumin ngoj

----------


## fattlumi

-----------------------------

----------


## fattlumi

--------------------------------

----------


## Falco115

> Shkrimi i New York Times mbi ngjarjen ne Meje
> 
> New York Times
> 
> 
> Ne mengjesin e hershem te 27 prillit ,policia speciale serbe dhe njesite paramilitare,bashke me njesite e ushtrise jugosllave ,sistematikisht bejne spastrimin etnik ne teresi te fshatrave ne mes Gjakoves dhe Junikut.Duke filluar qe nga ora 7 e mengjesit forcat serbe debojne me force banoret e Pecaj,Nivokaz,Dobrash,Sheremet,Jahoc,Ponoshec,Raca j,Ramoc,Madanaj dhe Orize.
> 
> Fshataret qene te shtyre me force te marrin rrugen pergjate Mejes,nje fshat i vogel ne periferi te Gjakoves.Forcat serbe i detyrojne dhe i ndajne nga kolona me qindra burra dhe i vendosin aty prane rruges dhe i mbajne nen tyta te armeve me duart larte dhe koken teposhte.
> Refugjatet qe kane kaluar ate rruge pasditen e 27 prillit thone ti kene pare me qindra burra qe ishin ndare nga kolona.
> ...


Pas masakres se Srebrenices ne Bosnje , kjo eshte masakra me e madhe gjate luftrave ne ish-Jugosllavi.Ne diten e 27 prillit te v.1999 u vrane 374 shqiptar dhe serbet per te mbuluar gjurmet e krimit i zhduken edhe kufomat e tyre.
Fatlumi te pergezoi dhe te falenderoi per keto postime, kur pashe listen emrave te te vrareve u mallengjeva aq fort, pasi ne kete liste pashe emrat e njerzve me te cilet jam rritur, me te cilet kam kaluar ditet e femijerise, me te cilet kam kaluar ditet shkollore dhe ndaj shume kujtime me ta dhe per ta. Ketu pashe edhe emra te njerzve te gjakut tim...Neser shenojme pervjetorin e 11 te renies se ketyre martireve, date kjo e cila ka mbet perjet ne kujtesen tone dhe ne historin me te re te keti populli. Eshtrat e ketyre vllezerve prehen sot te qet ne token e Kosoves se lire, ne vendin e quajtur ''Lendina e Loteve'.
Deshmoret nuk vdesin kurre, lavdi jetes dhe vepres se tyre...

----------


## fattlumi

Faleminderit Skifter.Ka shume kohe qe kam mbledhur material per kete masaker,masakren me te madhe ne Kosove.Qeshte e verteta ne internet pothuajse nuk gjen asgje.Disa nga keto fotot me larte jane te forensikeve danez te cilet edhe e bene incizimin e vendit te krimit.
Per hir te 27 prillit pra neser mbushen 11 vjet nga ai tmerr,e postova kete teme.Kerkoj ndjese nese dikush mund ti shoh emrat e te afermeve ketu,njekohsisht bashkendjej me dhimbjen e familjareve te tyre.
Lavdi te reneve.

----------


## fattlumi

Me poshte eshte harta se si kane qene forcat kriminele te pozicionuara perballe kolones ne fshatin Meje.
Ka te dhena qe njeri nder ideatoret e kesaj masakre eshte Momir Stojanovic,ku thuhet qe ne nje mbledhje qe ka mbajtur me 23 prill 1999 ti kete thene shefit departamentit te sigurimit lokal Sreto Camoviqit  dhe 4 zyrtareve tjere policor e ushtarak se me se paku 100 shqiptare duhet te eliminohen ne Meje.

----------


## fattlumi

Deshmitaret thone qe nder ata qe vrane kishin te vene edhe maska.Disa nga keto maska qe i kane perdorur gjate pushkatimit jane gjetur ne vendin e krimit.
Poashtu eshte gjetur nje Helmete e harruar e nje ushtari ku shkruante ne brendi te saj"Ne brendi te kesaj helmete nuk ka tru"

----------


## fattlumi

Ne foton me poshte shihet nje ushtar i UCK-se pas sulmit me 14 prill 1999 ku ne kete automjet kishin mbetur te vdekur 5 polic serb ne mesin e tyre edhe  Millutin Prashçeviq,shef i ekipit kriminal te MUP-it ne Gjakove.

Sipas dëshmitarëve okularë, në masakrën e Mejës vetëm gruaja e Millutin Prashçeviqit, i ka ekzekutuar dhjetë civilë shqiptarë.

----------


## fattlumi

------------------------

----------

